# Harburger Berge, Streckentipps??



## -iolaus- (14. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich habe jetzt schon öfter gelesen, daß in den HaBe gut biken ist.

Kann mir mal bitte einer ein paar Tipps geben, wo man da fahren muß, um ´ne schöne Runde zusammen zu kriegen?

Ich würde mich eher als Rookie bezeichnen, daher probier ich erst gar nicht, bei den Gruppen mitzufahren, die "2-3 Stunden, schnell, schwierig" unterwges sind... 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2004)

-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich eher als Rookie bezeichnen, daher probier ich erst gar nicht, bei den Gruppen mitzufahren, die "2-3 Stunden, schnell, schwierig" unterwges sind...


Bin zwar kein Rookie mehr, habe aber auch keinen Bock auf schnell. Techn. Schwierig darfs gerne ein bischen sein.
Am besten Du klinkst dich einfach mal bei einer meiner Touren ein. Kann allerdings noch 1-2 Wochen dauern bis zur nächsten Tour!

cu,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ozei (14. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Kann allerdings noch 1-2 Wochen dauern bis zur nächsten Tour!



 Schaade.


----------



## kitor (15. April 2004)

Moin,

 über ein paar Streckentipps in Schriftform wär ich aber auch ganz froh, da ich am WE selbst mal dort starten will. Als alter Heimfelder kenn ich mich zwar ganz gut aus, aber Strecken kenn ich trotzdem nicht so richtig.

Insofern, keep on posting....

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Rabbit (15. April 2004)

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, daß euch eine "Streckenbeschreibung" weiterbringt. Ich hatte mal vor, eine Art Roadmap für meine Lieblingstour zu schreiben, so, wie man das von den Moser-Bike-Guides kennt.
Ich habe es dann aber aufgegeben, weil meine "Tour" viel zu viele Wegpunkte hätte.

Aber vielleicht solltet ihr für den Anfang diese mal probieren:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/814/1099_grossstadt_hamburg.pdf


----------



## Kaiowana (15. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal vor, eine Art Roadmap für meine Lieblingstour zu schreiben, so, wie man das von den Moser-Bike-Guides kennt.
> Ich habe es dann aber aufgegeben, weil meine "Tour" viel zu viele Wegpunkte hätte.


Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.   
Ich denke so etwas kann man einfacher mit den Overlay's von den TOP50-CD's oder Fugawi machen. Ich könnte einfach paar Touren fahren und mein GPS mittackern lassen.  
Da stellt sich dann "nur" die Frage, wer hat ein GPS (ich weiß nur von Olaf) und lädt sich die Touren da rauf? Wahrscheinlich haben nicht sehr viele HaBe-Biker ein GPS-Gerät, oder?   

Hätte denn jemand Interesse diesen Daten?


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2004)

Ich jedenfalls hab mein GPS für die HaBe´s im Kopf 

Gruß
robert


----------



## Kaiowana (15. April 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Ich jedenfalls hab mein GPS für die HaBe´s im Kopf
> 
> Gruß
> robert


Genau das isses nämlich.   
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich auch ohne GPS in den HaBe's zurecht finden kann.


----------



## kitor (15. April 2004)

Danke erstmal für das roadbook. Gefällt mir gut und wird am sa gleich ausprobiert...


----------



## two2one (15. April 2004)

Guck mal heir rein, für ca. 2 std touren unter der woche...  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=108690

gruss,
nat


----------



## Sanz (19. April 2004)

Hi,
zum ausprobieren würde ich einfach den X-Weg vorschlagen. Er beginnt in Neugraben (siehe Wanderkarte Harburger Berge) und ist wie soll es auch anders sein in relativ kurzen Abständen mit einem weißen X an Bäumen usw. gekennzeichnet. Ein nerviges auf die Karte schauen entfällt somit. Am Karlstein angekommen einfach den gleichen Weg zurück. Auf dieser Strecke hier und da den Weg verlassen ist natürlich möglich. Als Leitfaden kommt man einfach wieder zurück auf den mit dem X gekennzeichneten Weg.  


Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (19. April 2004)

moin, 

so am Sa ging es dann tatsächlich los in die HaBe. Wir haben mal die Strecke von der Bike-magazin website abgefahren. Nach teilweise horrenden Umwegen haben wir schließlich auch den richtigen Weg gefunden und uns schlußendlich insgesamt ca. 4 Stunden im Wald getummelt. Aber Umwege erhöhen ja die Ortskenntnis.
Jedenfalls war die Strecke entgegen meinen Erwartungen (als alter Heimfelder) wirklich toll.

Falls irh noch weitere Empfehlungen habt....Immer her damit.


----------



## Rabbit (19. April 2004)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> so am Sa ging es dann tatsächlich los in die HaBe. Wir haben mal die Strecke von der *Bike-magazin* website abgefahren.


Nanana! 
Wir wollen doch nicht, daß sich hier jemand mit falschen Lorbeeren schmückt!
Wenn ihr die von mir vorgeschlagene Tour meint, dann doch Bitte *Mountainbike-Magazin* 
Die Bike verlangt ja 2,- für jeden Tourdownload 

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt! 

Ich kann es nur wiederholen. Schließt euch einfach mal einer unserer Touren an, das paßt schon!


----------



## kitor (20. April 2004)

Stimmt!

Da hab ich mich wohl vertan.


----------



## Martinbaby (20. April 2004)

Also noch bin ich im Urlaub - ratet mal wo wohl ...  ?

Aber ab dem 8. Mai geht es auch bei mir wieder rund ...

... und dann kann ich auch gerne mal wieder eine "Einsteigertour" fuer alle ortsunkundigen und interessierten Quereinsteiger inszenieren.

Ansonsten allen Bikern viel Spass in den HaBes und schoene Gruesse aus der Sonne!!!


----------



## Thol (20. April 2004)

...mal ganz auf die schnelle   

1. Tourenverlauf

2. Tourenverlauf

... und das beste ist: kost nix   !!!

Eine gute 1:25000 Karte gibts in der Kärtner Hütte für ca. 7 Euronen.

Ansonsten einfach einer Tour anschliessen.

Viel Spass
Gruss
Olaf


----------



## majas (30. Mai 2009)

Rabbit schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, daß euch eine "Streckenbeschreibung" weiterbringt. Ich hatte mal vor, eine Art Roadmap für meine Lieblingstour zu schreiben, so, wie man das von den Moser-Bike-Guides kennt.
> Ich habe es dann aber aufgegeben, weil meine "Tour" viel zu viele Wegpunkte hätte.
> 
> Aber vielleicht solltet ihr für den Anfang diese mal probieren:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/media.php/814/1099_grossstadt_hamburg.pdf


Hallo Harry,
fahrt ihr morgen (Sonntag,31.05.) in die Harburger Berge? Suche Leute zum fahren, da ich neu in der Stadt bin (war vorher viel im Deister bei Hannover unterwegs). 
Wäre toll Euch zu treffen.
MfG Maja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majas (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Harry,
fahrt ihr morgen (Sonntag,31.05.) in die Harburger Berge? Suche Leute zum fahren, da ich neu in der Stadt bin (war vorher viel im Deister bei Hannover unterwegs). 
Wäre toll Euch zu treffen.
MfG Maja


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2009)

an sich planen wir die Harburger Berge für Montag. Brauch allerdings auch noch einen der definitiv dan da ist und uns die Strecken zeigen kann.

Ach ja, wir wollen diesmal hauptsächlich bergab


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2009)

majas schrieb:


> Hallo Harry,
> fahrt ihr morgen (Sonntag,31.05.) in die Harburger Berge? Suche Leute zum fahren, da ich neu in der Stadt bin (war vorher viel im Deister bei Hannover unterwegs).
> Wäre toll Euch zu treffen.
> MfG Maja



Schau mal lieber in den D.O.D.-Thread hier im Norddeutschland-Forum.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ach ja, wir wollen diesmal hauptsächlich bergab



Das wird schwierig, es gibt weder Lifte noch einen Shuttleservice.


----------



## sunny2xtc (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich würde am 01.06.2009 abb Bhf Fischbek fahren. Da meine Kondition leider aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht die tollste ist, lasse ich es auch eher langsam angehen. 2- 2,5 Stunden sind aber schon drin. Zumeist schmalere Waldwege aber auch Forstwege oder Singletrails, wenn es sich anbietet. Wenn jemand Bock hat mitzukommen, der kann sich ja melden.

Gruß

Sun


----------



## Sanz (31. Mai 2009)

majas schrieb:


> Hallo Harry,
> fahrt ihr morgen (Sonntag,31.05.) in die Harburger Berge? Suche Leute zum fahren, da ich neu in der Stadt bin (war vorher viel im Deister bei Hannover unterwegs).
> Wäre toll Euch zu treffen.
> MfG Maja



Hallo, daß du von Harry nicht gleich ein feedback bekommst liegt daran, daß er hier im Forum leider  nur noch sporadisch auftaucht.

Falls Du aber Interesse hast, kannst du dich am Mittwoch unserer Trainingseinheit "HaBe's bei Tageslicht" anschließen. Wir treffen uns am Sportcenter Eichenhof unmittelbar am Waldparkplatz Vahrendorfer Stadtweg. Termin siehe im entsprechenden Beitrag.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## majas (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Andre,
war heute in den Harburgerbergen und hab ein par TRails abgecheckt..........he he. Freu mich aber mit Euch zusammen zu biken! Wann trefft ihr euch am Mitt.?
MfG Maja


----------



## LowRider4711 (1. Juni 2009)

majas schrieb:


> Wann trefft ihr euch am Mitt.?
> MfG Maja


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=157614

Da wird alles verabredet. 

sonnige Grüße


----------



## majas (1. Juni 2009)

Danke Dir! Bis Mittwoch.
Maja


----------



## Sabo.g (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Wir zwei Biker aus dem schönen Herzogtum-Lauenburg suchen nette(n) Biker oder Bikerin(nen), der/ die lust hat/haben uns ein paar schöne Trails in den Harburger Bergen zu zeigen. Dazu würden wir gern am Samstag den 17.10.09 in die Harburger Berge kommen. 

Wir waren bereits zwei mal dort gewesen, jedoch haben wir beim zweiten mal die schönen Trails von unserer ersten Tour nicht mehr auffinden können. Wir ahnen daher wieviel Potenzial dieses Gebiet besitzt und möchten gern möglichst viel davon kennenlernen.

Wir freuen uns...

MFG Sabo


----------



## majas (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Zwei! Wäre vor einem Monat gerne mitgekommen...hab mir allerdings beim Kiten das Sprunggelenk gebrochen! Viel Spaß beim erkunden der Harburger Berge!!!
Maja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (7. Oktober 2009)

Schade, gute Besserung.


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mich hier vor einer Woche schon einmal gemeldet. Ich habe vor, morgen die Harburger Berge zu erkunden um für meine Truppe ne schöne Tour zusammenzustellen. Es wäre super wenn sich ein oder gern auch mehrere Ortskundige dazu hinreisen lassen würde(n), mir eine großzahl der so oftmals hochgelobten Trails zu zeigen. Wetter soll morgen ja besser sein as heute. Wenn´s regnet fahr ich trotzdem. Ich hab gehört die Straße Richtung Rosengarten ist gesperrt.

MFG Sabo


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2011)

bitte löschen, war mist..


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2011)

Hi... Ich bin auf der Suche nach Streckentipps hier gelandet und hab gesehen das es ja doch einige Biker hier im Harburger Raum gibt... 

Der Thread ist zwar nun schon n bissel betagter, aber ich dachte vllt. kann man das ganze ja wieder reaktivieren.. 

Falls also noch einige Leute vorhanden sind, die sich gut in den Harburger Bergen auskennen & ihr wissen mit 2 absoluten Anfängern (meine Freundin & meine Wenigkeit) teilen möchten, sehr gern..


----------



## sunny2xtc (14. Juni 2011)

Moin.

ich kann die Fischbeker Heide emfehlen. Nicht nur weil ich da wohne sondern weil auch für jeden was dabei ist. Vom Flowigen Trail bis zum Semidownhill. (mir reichts zumindest )

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Marcus_xXx (14. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich denke ich muss mir wohl mal ne Karte zulegen.. Fischbek kenne ich vom Namen her, die Heide ist mir unbekannt. Heute abend fahren wir wohl mal spontan in die "Berge", mal gucken was es da gibt...


----------



## Kono (15. Juni 2011)

ISBN: 978-3-932095-30-6
FÃ¼r 7,80â¬ im sortierten Fachhandel erhÃ¤ltlich.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. Juni 2011)

Danke! Wird demnächst mal angeschafft...


----------



## MS1980 (15. Juni 2011)

kann die Karte nur empfehlen, wenn man sich dort nicht auskennt ...

habe sie mir selber vor 2Jahren auch geholt und habe sie heute erst wieder genutzt ...

bin von Kärtner Hütte nach Kiekeberg, zum Paul Roth Stein, Großmodder Eiche,Karlstein denn den X-Trail bis Fischbeker Heide, denn über Fischbeker Heideweg zum Moisburger Stein, Schulenburgseiche denn verfahren und in Schwiedersdorf gelandet, denn karlstein wieder gefunden und den weg über paul Roth Stein, Kiekeberg,Ehestorf zurück zur Kärtner Hütte 

gesamtweg: 56km
gesamt Hm: 929m
Fahrzeit ca: 5std (mit Pausen)








allerdings keine Leichte Tour, viele Wurzeln und teils sehr starke Anstiege/Abstiege , ab und zu auch schieben ...

also viel spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (16. Juni 2011)

Etwas teurer, aber dafür deutlich flexibler einsetzbar: Alternative + Karte


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich heiße Alex und bin auch sehr interessiert. Ich wohne nähe Horn und würde langsam, nach einfahrzeit von meinem neuen Bike, wieder etwas gelände mitnehmen. 

Zum Hintergrund: bin damals als jugendlicher häufig und viel gefahren (bin jetzt 24) und hatte dann leider Probleme mit meinem Knie. Mittlerweile, nach einer OP etc. läuft wieder alles. Habe mir dann gleich ein ordentliches Rad gekauft und würde so langsam gerne wieder anfangen. Leider kenne ich mich in den HaBe überhaupt nicht aus. 

Gibt es irgendwo vielleicht Googlemaps karten oder sonst was in der Art? Habe ain Android Tablet (7 Zoll und handlich) und könnte mir so die Maps einprägen. Alternativ würde ich, sobald es nicht mehr so nass ist, gern mal eine ruhige tour mitmachen.

Gruß Tox


----------



## Redbered (29. Januar 2014)

Hi liebe Bikergemeinde,
ich suche für den frühjahr ne gruppe mit der man mal durch die Harburger berge fahren kann. ich muss dazu sagen, das ich gerade erst wieder anfange mit dem biken und daher noch ein Anfänger bin. würde mich freuen wenn ich mich mal einer gruppe anschließen kann wo ich noch tips und tricks erfahren und lernen kann.


----------



## tequesta (30. Januar 2014)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/mtb.harburgerberge/


----------

